# Does the union owe me , or do I owe it?



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I have always wondered if there was an underlying feeling of the UNION owes me. I am upset about the dues unless last week I got money because I stayed over a few days. Do I really understand solidarity? Do I shy away from the guy that the foreman is making fun of? Am I a part of MY union, or am I a bystander? A union is not an office, somewhere, it is all of us , ON THE FLOOR.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think this thread will last long.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Does the Union owe me, or do I owe it*



william1978 said:


> I don't think this thread will last long.


It does not matter if it lasts long, or not. It is a matter of standing for something, and sometimes that can happen in a SPLIT SECOND.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm aware of the positive impact that my GRANDFATHERS union membership had during both the good times and the bad and the debt everyone on that side of my family owes to that stability.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Union*



BryanMD said:


> I'm aware of the positive impact that my GRANDFATHERS union membership had during both the good times and the bad and the debt everyone on that side of my family owes to that stability.[/quot
> 
> AMEN to that.


----------

